# Wait Time After Rain to Sand Deck



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Diva, the wood will tell when it's dry enough to sand. Sanding will create dust, and if it doesn't the wood is too damp. Generally, a full day of dry/sun will be sufficient to sand. For staining, generally, two to three good drying days. The wood should have no more than 15 - 18% moisture content to stain. Do a tupperware test. Place an upside down tupperware container on the deck, if you get condensation it's too damp, or use a moisture meter. I'm known to use tarps to protect decks from coming rain, as it's very hard to get the string of days required to complete a deck staining, The 2-3 days after washing, the time involved in staining, and the required 24-36 hours post staining with no rain. DECK is a four letter word.


----------



## CruiseDivaNJ (Apr 10, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Hi Diva, the wood will tell when it's dry enough to sand. Sanding will create dust, and if it doesn't the wood is too damp. Generally, a full day of dry/sun will be sufficient to sand. For staining, generally, two to three good drying days. The wood should have no more than 15 - 18% moisture content to stain. Do a tupperware test. Place an upside down tupperware container on the deck, if you get condensation it's too damp, or use a moisture meter. I'm known to use tarps to protect decks from coming rain, as it's very hard to get the string of days required to complete a deck staining, The 2-3 days after washing, the time involved in staining, and the required 24-36 hours post staining with no rain. DECK is a four letter word.


 
Joe,
thanks for ALL your info and insight into this insane project. I can not stop laughing at this comment, "DECK is a FOUR letter word"!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my, is is ever. 

funny you mention covering the deck with a tarp, we have done this!!!!! I think DH's decision on that for this time, was......it keeps the dew-moisture in = not good. But, I am going to relay your idea/concept/info and greatly appreciate it! 

Thanks!


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Diva, if you can cover and still keep some airflow, that's optimal. However, trapping a little dew moisture is preferable to a day of soaking rain. I do three maybe four decks a season and that's enough fun for me. Have fun.


----------



## CruiseDivaNJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Today is the BIG day!!


I'll be taking pictures, lol Its a once-in-a-lifetime deal! lol


----------



## CruiseDivaNJ (Apr 10, 2011)

After sanding a deck with 36 grit do you have to sand afterwards with a fine paper?


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

36-grit....OUCH!!

I like leaving them @ 60-grit.
80 is fine for wood furniture.

Faron


----------

